# Dog passing liquid/blood



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

when she tries to poo. She was outside with the other dogs last night and when she came in she threw up. The first time it was bile. After being outside again later, she threw up bile and lots of grass. She threw up a couple more times. She also started to pass bright red liquid/blood when trying to have a bm. She isn't too interested in eating (VERY unusual for her). Her gums look good, she is hydrated, not acting lethargic and lets me know when she has to go out. If she hasn't improved tomorrow I will be getting in touch with our vet, but does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? She is 9 years old. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Didn't see this until today, let us hear!!


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

You need to take her to the vet. This could be any number of things, worms, intestinal virus, pancrititus, come to mind at first, but it could be something else. Did she get into the trash? get some ham, turkey or other richer food that she is not used to? Could someone have thrown tainted something in the yard? could she have gotten into any chemicals... antifreeze? Is she on monthly or daily hearthworm preventative? If so what kind?

If she is anorexic (refuseing food and water) vomiting, and suffering from diarhea she could dehydrate fast. You need to have her checked out by a vet as only they can perform needed tests, administer medications and fluids, and diagnose the problem.

Until you see the vet I suggest not allowing her any food or water. Let the system heal. After about 6 hours give her small frequent amounts of liquids, preferably pedilyte, or gatorade about 1/4 cup every 45 mins to an hour. if she can keep that down, gradulally increase the amount by 1/4 cup. If she vomits stop liquids for a 2 to 3 hrs and then start again from the beginning with 1/4 cup. No food for at least 12 hours. If she is a small breed, like a chihuahua, you can add just a litte white karo syrup about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp full into the liquids to keep her sugar in balance. Larger dog should be fine without the need for sugar boost. 

Once you see the vet he/she should be able to give you a regimine for starting her back on foods.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Left a message with the vet and am waiting to hear back. She's not worse. Not wanting to move around much if she doesn't have to and still not too interested in eating, but is alert and drinking water. Hasn't pottied since around 4am so I'm waiting to see how that is.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Cynecagsd~Nothing she could have gotten into and we live too far out for someone to have come up to the yard and thrown anything there. Not on any heartworm meds. She was at the vet a month or so ago for shots and checkup. She is drinking some water but still not interested in eating, although she now sniffs at it. Before she was turning her head away. No vomiting since maybe 7 last night. Like I said, still waiting to hear from the vet. Hope he's around today.


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok since she is not on HWp I am leaning toward a possible worm situation, although her having gotten into something you are unaware of is still a possibility. When you see the vet they will probably run a stool sample and check for worms and Id have them draw blood if she is not dehydrated and check for heartworms too. These days most Hwp have medications for intestinal parasites too and deworming monthly should take care of things should this be a worm intestation.

Like I said, I'd not feed her right now, give her some time to heal and keep the fluids going as long as she doesnt vomit. When you start to feed, use small frequent amounts, ( a few tablespoons to 1/4 cup depending on size) of rice made in chicken broth and boiled chicken (yu can use the water from boiling the chicken to make the rice) with 1 hard boiled egg crushed fine and added to the chicken and rice mixture. Again increasing the amount of food gradually and feeding every hour or so. If at any time she vomits, take food up for at least 6 hours and then start again with the small frequent meals.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

VET HER NOW!!!


Sounds like a blockage to me----she will die if not seen, and it may be too late...vet her.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree with caroline. Don't wait for the vet to call...take the dog in immediately!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hoping you guys are at the vet. Please update us when you can. Praying for you and doggie.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That sounds just like Peanut and Honey did when they had Whip/Hook worms. They started out not eating and throwing up. Soon as they would drink water they would throw it back up. Then Peanut started passing bright red blood when she tried to poop. It was the worms, dr. said she would not have made it another 2 days. Please get your dog to a vet.

Normally they don't test for whip worms, but ours does because there are so many coyotes around. They are the ones that spread the whips. Even though our yard is fenced in the coyotes come up to the fence.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

I couldn't just take her to the vet before he called back as he wasn't in the office then. Anyway...took her in and he said it's Canine Coronavirus. He gave us some antibiotics for her and that is basically it. She is feeling much better since yesterday afternoon and is now eating normally. Still not pooing quite right, but is on a stool softener that the vet said would help. Thanks for all the advice and concern!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay! Phew.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

So glad she's feeling better.


----------

